# [Solved] atmarpd.pid': No such file or directory

## Kollin

Since few days back when i'm bringing down my system i'm getting those messages:

```
ov 11 02:30:02 [/etc/init.d/net.wlan0] start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/atmarpd.pid': No such file or directory

Nov 11 02:30:02 [/etc/init.d/net.wlan0] start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/atmarpd.pid': No such file or directory

Nov 11 02:30:03 [/etc/init.d/net.eth1] start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/atmarpd.pid': No such file or directory

                - Last output repeated twice -

Nov 11 02:30:03 [kernel] [19040.345950] device eth1 left promiscuous mode

Nov 11 02:30:03 [kernel] [19040.346100] br0: port 2(eth1) entered disabled state

Nov 11 02:30:03 [/etc/init.d/net.eth0] start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/atmarpd.pid': No such file or directory

                - Last output repeated twice -

Nov 11 02:30:03 [kernel] [19040.535261] device eth0 left promiscuous mode

Nov 11 02:30:03 [kernel] [19040.535388] br0: port 1(eth0) entered disabled state

Nov 11 02:30:03 [dhcpcd] br0: carrier lost

Nov 11 02:30:03 [/etc/init.d/net.br0] start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/atmarpd.pid': No such file or directory

Nov 11 02:30:03 [dhcpcd] received SIGTERM, stopping

Nov 11 02:30:03 [dhcpcd] br0: removing interface

Nov 11 02:30:03 [/etc/init.d/net.br0] start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/atmarpd.pid': No such file or directory

Nov 11 02:30:03 [/etc/init.d/net.lo] start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/atmarpd.pid': No such file or directory
```

I think it's openrc related because i never configured or used atmarpd.

It's something harmless because my network setup works fine.

My question is: What can i do to get rid of those messages or  i just have to wait for the next openrc update?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tamjan

I have the same errors at shutdown. Appeared with the upgrade to openrc 0.11.5.  :Smile: 

----------

## Kollin

 *tamjan wrote:*   

> I have the same errors at shutdown. Appeared with the upgrade to openrc 0.11.5. 

 

Yea, but how to get rid of them ?   :Wink: 

----------

## aCOSwt

I can confirm.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I have not had enough time/will to investigate yet.

The only thing I believe is that the track to the culprit starts with /lib64/rc/net/clip.sh which is actually responsible for issuing the

```
start-stop-daemon --quiet --test --stop --pidfile /var/run/atmarpd.pid
```

I can't tell much more about this and don't think I will. Please move forward from there.

I am getting just fed up by the increasingly disgraceful way I am regularly told by my own system that I should no longer start / stop my processes as I want.

BTW, I appreciate how much a --quiet option obviously no longer means what... it used to mean... (to me)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kollin

Openrc is definitely acting up recently   :Sad: 

----------

## Robert S

I have had similar problems.  Permissions on a number of subdirectories of /var/run now change on reboot and various daemons quietly fail (eg. sendmail - didn't get any email over the weekend until I discovered this).

Is there a plan to fix this?

----------

## piccolo

Hi,

same problem here.

Somebody found a fix for it?

Greetings,

piccolo

----------

## Ant P.

I'm also having this problem with app-misc/uptimed, net-irc/inspircd, sys-process/atop, games-server/minecraft-server::java-overlay, net-im/prosody, and there's probably more stuff that's silently broken and I haven't noticed yet. These are just the ones that show up as crashed in rc-status that I've had to hack into a working state manually.

The OpenRC devs really need the concept of don't &$%@ing break working systems beating into their heads with a heavy stone.

----------

## Kollin

Sadly sys-apps/openrc-0.11.6 does not solve the issue   :Confused: 

----------

## murdock

Just disable the 'atm' USE flag and unmerge the package 'linux-atm'.

----------

## Kollin

 *murdock wrote:*   

> Just disable the 'atm' USE flag and unmerge the package 'linux-atm'.

 

That worked for me, thanx!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lost-distance

With respect, I don't consider removing linux-atm to be the solution to this problem.

I keep net-dialup/ppp and net-dialup/linux-atm installed on my system as a fallback in case my wireless router dies: I could then configure PPP/ATM to use an old ADSL modem instead.

In the meantime I do not start PPP/ATM. However I too am now seeing these "atmarpd.pid" warnings.

As far as I can tell the problem is that OpenRC is now trying to stop a service which it did not start. If that is the case then this is a real bug in OpenRC.

----------

## Kollin

 *lost-distance wrote:*   

> With respect, I don't consider removing linux-atm to be the solution to this problem.
> 
> I keep net-dialup/ppp and net-dialup/linux-atm installed on my system as a fallback in case my wireless router dies: I could then configure PPP/ATM to use an old ADSL modem instead.
> 
> In the meantime I do not start PPP/ATM. However I too am now seeing these "atmarpd.pid" warnings.
> ...

 

You are correct, may be you should consider opening a bug about this problem in bugs.gentoo.org  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nikoli

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460756

Same problem here.

----------

## ph03

Is there a solution for this annoying problem yet?

----------

## F1r31c3r

 *ph03 wrote:*   

> Is there a solution for this annoying problem yet?

 

Ploblem? lol

The reason for this error is because the  *Quote:*   

> atmarpd

  is not actually running.

When you ren a program in linux the kernel sets a unique pid(Program ID) atmarpd of course has one and this is what should be contained in the pid file. if you run atmarpd and then  *Quote:*   

> ps aux | grep atmarpd

  then you will see its pid number.

Entering that pid number into the atmarpd.pid file would allow it to run but then you find a dependancy *Quote:*   

> ilmid

  needs to be running too.

basically i dont think many people need ATM support so just uninstall it.

http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/atmarpd8.html

The above link explains more about it, its not just a damon you can starup with init.d and it does its thing. you need configure ATM networking over IP to use it.

That is what i can gather about it anyway. I just removed tho atm use flag and updated world. Then emerge --depclean removed linux-atm package.  At present i dont see any personal use for this networking technology, feel free to play though lol.

----------

## Logicien

I had set the atm USE flag only for iproute2 package in /etc/portage/package.use and not globally in /etc/portage/make.conf. I had the same messages mentionned above when my net.wlo1 wireless script was shutting down. The atm USE flag is not activated by default. I remove it and the messages disappear. Of course, emerge --depclean remove the atmarpd daemon after that.

I think the messages come from the iproute2 utilities when they are execute with atm support. According to euse, it's the only other package than the ppp one who can use this USE flag.

----------

## F1r31c3r

Well its a IBM input, by input i mean its IBM contributing the technology to the open source community by looks of it.

I am not sure what advantage or use this technology benefits the end user. 

M$ speak about its benefits here so maybe figuring out how it actually works and how IBM have programed it to be implamented etc then use it.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc740081%28v=ws.10%29.aspx

As far as surfing the web i dont think it will benefit much. If you are connecting to a network that can optimise this technology then it is well worth getting it working. Just seting it up without using it could result in security issues in my opinion even if they have not been discovered yet.

If i actually had the time i would dig into this protocol deeper and see what i can find that uses it but life is short so ill put it on backburner. Feel free to hack it if you wish though, dont let me put you off :-p 

Either way the reason you get this error is because the relevant programs required for ATM are not running. If someone out there actually has ATM runing feel free to share the info, saves us having to hack it lol. 

More googling on ATM setup on linux might be a good place to start in getting it working.

I may revisit this thread again in a while depends if i get board after work and fancy hacking it me self at which point ill let you all know how to get it working of course. 

You never know upstream might refine the code so it all starts and works semless in the near futur without having to hack it. Some would say that takes the fun out of it all but hey  :Smile: 

----------

